# Has anyone had any problems at their 20 week ultrasound?



## princessttc

Hey girls,
Sorry if this is a upsetting thread and if you dont feel like answering of course dont!
My friends all seemed to have problems at their 20 week scans, ranging from cysts on their babys to kidney problems...
With my scan less than 6 days away im getting really scared.... I know I cant change anything but...
I would like to know (if u dont mind telling) if you had any problems at your scan or if all was fine! and if their was problems wat was the resolution to those? Im sorry again if this thread is offensive or too emotional for some people.


----------



## tiggertea

I was told bubs had a little extra fluid in kidneys, but not to worry as it's actually quite common and will probably rectify itself before te big arrival. They will send for baby for scans of it's kidneys though after he/she's born.

my advice would be not to worry too much hun - it's true that we only ever hear the "bad" stories when talking to people - very rarely have someone say "oooh 20wk scan? mine was fab - so great to see bubs in detail" it's usuallY "omg 20 wk scan? it's awful - they told me this was wrong/that was wrong" etc etc..... 

enjoy it hun :hugs: no matter what comes of it - if all is perfect then YAY!! :happydance: but if something is even just a little irregular, they will tell you and if treatment at this stage is possible, theywill do everything they can to make sure you and baby are great! 

good luck!!!


----------



## princessttc

Thats a really good reply! Thank you:happydance:
Somehow u made me feel soooooo much better:happydance:


----------



## codex

I did not have any issues at my 20 week u/s so I wanted you to know that there are MANY that do not. Good luck :hugs:


----------



## princessttc

Thanks girls, I have not heard of basically any that havent had problems~ but as mentioned we never tend to hear the good stories:happydance:
So im glad your all sharing:happydance:


----------



## KelBez

My scan went well except they said the photos were a little blurry because I had rubbed cream on my belly, I had no idea and because it's all sound waves it gets blurry.
I also have to go back on Dec. 17th, they couldn't see the babies heart very well but everything else was normal.


----------



## pinkmac85

The only problems I had were they couldn't see everything they needed to due to the extra flab on my tummy LOL And then the next time I went back bubs was facing my back so they couldn't see anything again! Apparently we have a camera shy baby!!
I'm sure your 20 week ultrasound will go great :) Just sit back and enjoy it as it goes by really fast! :hug:


----------



## helenbun2005

ours went really well too - bubs was even ahead of his dates by 3 days! The only "problem" was that he was lying at such an awkward angle (head right down low and basically upside down!) that our photo was a bit rubbish - but as i said, he was perfectly fine!

So go with confidence.

I was sick with worry for my 12 weeks scan (which turned out to be fine!), so try to relax hun - its your pregnancy, not anyone elses - so if others have problems, it doesnt mean yours will!!!


----------



## kaylynn040485

My 20wk scan was great, got to see bubba so clearly and everyhting was fine, think ive got a poser in the making! Try not to worry, i really enjoyed my scan as im sure so many others have. I just wish i could have scans every week just to see bubba!


----------



## rita lewis

My 20 week scan was great!Everything is fine and bubba lots lo lovelly (consultant showed me his little face in 3D!)
xx


----------



## Logiebear

I just wanted to let you know that it isn't all that common to have complications at 20 weeks hun. I am on my 4th baby and have never had any problems at my 20 weks scan. I don't mean to make it sound like I am bragging or anything like at all. Just a little reassurance that's a all hun :hugs:


----------



## honey08

good luck hun x


----------



## mummy to be

i am not sure yet. i will tell you on Monday afternoon when i get home :) 
Fingers crossed that everything is ok.


----------



## Holly21

I was worried too, as I'd had bleeding and bloods clots behind my placenta, but my 20 week scan was absolutely fine and baby was perfect - hope yours is too :hug:


----------



## chel27

hope everything goes ok hun xx


----------



## baboo

hope everything is ok!
x


----------



## princessttc

Thanks all sooo much for your reassurance!
4 more days today!
Ive been feeling so much better when I read this thread, I make a point of when I worry I turn the computer on and read it! (crazy)!
Thank you again!!!:happydance:


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

My 20 week scan went perfectly hunni. He was doing really well. Not every scan has bad news sweetheart just remember that. :hug:. Good luck with your scan sweetie
xx


----------



## polo_princess

My 20 week scan was fine apart from having a low lying placenta which sorted itself by the time i had a scan at 32wks


----------



## Sovereign

Everything was perfect on my 20 weeks scan - good luck hunny.x


----------



## Hevz

In past pregnancies there has never been any problems at my 20wk scan but with this baby I was found to have a large cyst on my placenta which may cause the cord to abrupt or blood and oxygen flow to be interrupted so I'm having regular scans to make sure all is well. At the moment baby is growing just fine:happydance:


----------



## DNA0930

My sister was told with her first baby that their was a cyst in the baby's brain. She was in a huge panic, the doctor said the baby had a chance of coming out with Downs Syndrome. She was so worked up and worried for weeks. She decided she was going to go through with her pregnancy, and thank god because she had a perfectly healthy baby girl.
She followed up with the doctor on this, and she said that technology nowadays is so advanced, that you can see a lot more detail then before, so the brain cysts might be something completely normal, but they are just seeing them now due to these advances. 
With her second baby, the same thing came up - but this time she knew better, and didn't worry. And again, she had a perfectly healthy baby boy.

As far as myself, I had a TERRIFIC 20 week ultrasound :) Don't worry yourself....enjoy seeing the LO again and good luck! =)


----------



## kookie

mine were all just fine just fine try not 2 worry good luck


----------

